# Joomla15 on "fresh" 8.1 install



## highstall (Oct 23, 2010)

I did a fresh install of 8.1. Apache, MySQL, PHP, all of the latest ports. Did [cmd=]make install[/cmd] of the Joomla15 from ports. Got MySQL up and running. Tried to configure Joomla through a browser. On step 4, where you fill in database criteria, I get this:


```
You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 
'TYPE=MyISAM CHARACTER SET `utf8`' at line 29 SQL=CREATE TABLE `jos_banner` ( `bid` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment, `cid` int(11) NOT NULL 
default '0', `type` varchar(30) NOT NULL default 'banner', `name` varchar(255) NOT NULL default '', `alias` varchar(255) NOT NULL default '', 
`imptotal` int(11) NOT NULL default '0', `impmade` int(11) NOT NULL default '0', `clicks` int(11) NOT NULL default '0', `imageurl` varchar(100) 
NOT NULL default '', `clickurl` varchar(200) NOT NULL default '', `date` datetime default NULL, `showBanner` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0', 
`checked_out` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0', `checked_out_time` datetime NOT NULL default '0000-00-00 00:00:00', `editor` varchar(50) default 
NULL, `custombannercode` text, `catid` INTEGER UNSIGNED NOT NULL DEFAULT 0, `description` TEXT NOT NULL DEFAULT '', `sticky` TINYINT(1) 
UNSIGNED NOT NULL DEFAULT 0, `ordering` INTEGER NOT NULL DEFAULT 0, `publish_up` datetime NOT NULL default '0000-00-00 00:00:00', 
`publish_down` datetime NOT NULL default '0000-00-00 00:00:00', `tags` TEXT NOT NULL DEFAULT '', `params` TEXT NOT NULL DEFAULT '', PRIMARY KEY 
(`bid`), KEY `viewbanner` (`showBanner`), INDEX `idx_banner_catid`(`catid`) ) TYPE=MyISAM CHARACTER SET `utf8`
```
What to do next?


----------

